# Upcoming WL litters around Ohio/midwest?



## SkyBox (Jul 15, 2014)

I'm looking for a working line male puppy in Ohio or surrounding states. Preferably with titled parents. If you know of any litters available or soon to be, please let me know.

Thanks


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

SkyBox, will PM you. I'm a little far away, but I have friends in that part of the states, and know it's not that far of a drive!


----------



## hoytn (Oct 1, 2017)

Advertising not allowed on this board. ADMIN


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Super litter at Warkonhaus in State College PA. I was just there today. There is 1 male available.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Searching for American showlines to now working line is quite a switch. Searching for the right match can be difficult, hope you find what you are looking for.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

My experience with different lines the energy, or need to be active of the dogs have not varied greatly at all. I’m sure that experience could be different with different dogs. My experience males are more intense but more clingy like. Regardless of the line a right match of dog is important. Some shows In Ohio area coming up. https://gsdca.org/events


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

The USCA Working Dog championships (IPO and FH) are this coming weekend (11-13) in Grove City, OH. Drive down and watch. There are 99 entries. It is an all breed event, but the majority of the dogs are GSD or Mals. 
https://www.uscachampionships.org/


----------



## SkyBox (Jul 15, 2014)

lhczth said:


> The USCA Working Dog championships (IPO and FH) are this coming weekend (11-13) in Grove City, OH. Drive down and watch. There are 99 entries. It is an all breed event, but the majority of the dogs are GSD or Mals.
> https://www.uscachampionships.org/


It's quite a drive for me, but I'm thinking about going...


----------



## hoytn (Oct 1, 2017)

If i lived remotely close to that i would go in a heart beat.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

If I didn't have graduation and graduation party to be at, would have loved to go. Went to it in Buffalo, NY in 2015.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

There is a Feuergarten litter (GatorDog on this forum is the breeder) that was just bred. Should be on the ground in July. Her bitch, Carma, is super stable, social and tough as nails on a training field. I have a dog from her first litter (same dam, different sire) who is nearly 3, and I’m very impressed with her. We have done some IPO training as well as nosework, and she’s appropriate in both venues. She’s a dream in the house, as I know Carma is as well. Great genetic off switches, but drive for days when you want it. The dogs from the first two litters out of Carma are doing IPO, herding, nosework, detection work, AKC obedience, agility... they are extremely versatile. I know a few went to pet homes, as well, and are wonderful active companions.

She is in TN. If you are willing to ship, or up for a road trip, I would recommend contacting her via PM. Good luck with your search!


----------

